# "Class not found" trotz gesetztem CLASSPATH



## RMI im Anfangsstadium (26. Jul 2005)

hi leute,

ich übe mich in RMI. Ich habe das berühmte Beispiel aus der JavaInsel vor mir liegen.

ich habe meine java Klassen in: ~/netbeans/projects/rmi/src/rmi/

Adder.java
AdderImpl.java
AdderClient.java
AdderServer.java

den CLASSPATH hab ich folgendermassen gesetzt: 
#export CLASSPATH=$CLASSPATH :/home/cmuehlebach/netbeans/projects/rmi/src/rmi/

die erste Klasse (Adder.java) kann kompiliert werden:
# javac Adder.java

nun will ich AdderImpl.java kompilieren:
# javac AdderImpl.java

dieser Command scheitert. Error:

```
AdderImpl.java:17: cannot find symbol
symbol: class Adder
public class AdderImpl extends UnicastRemoteObject implements Adder
                                                              ^
1 error
```


Ich bin froh wenn mir jemand ein bisschen helfen kann. Ich vermute wohl richtig, dass irgendwas mit dem CLASSPATH nicht stimmt.


Danke!

Grüsse


----------



## RMI im Anfangsstadium (26. Jul 2005)

ich habe es geschafft per javac Adder.java und AdderImpl.java zu kompilieren.

Jetzt versuche ich den Aufruf von "rmic AdderImpl" und erhalte dasbei folgende Exception:



> WARNING: could not properly read security provider files:
> file:///usr/lib/security/libgcj.security
> file:///usr/lib/security/classpath.security
> Falling back to standard GNU security provider
> ...




MfG


----------



## Sky (26. Jul 2005)

Gibt es denn die Dateien in den angegebenen Verzeichnissen? (siehe Meldungszeilen 2 und 3)


----------



## RMI im Anfangsstadium (26. Jul 2005)

hmm nein diese sind nicht vorhanden. muss ich etwas zusätzlich installieren?

ich habe das bundle netbeans & jdk installiert. als OS nutze ich suse9.3. fehlt mir was?

grüsse


----------



## RMI im Anfangsstadium (26. Jul 2005)

das libgcj package ist bereits installiert..

libgcj.security kann ich aber nicht finden.
woran könnte das liegen? hab ich was falsch mit den pfaden? soll ich libgcj nochmals draufspielen?

mfg


----------

